# Six Feet Under



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure some of you will have listened to this lot, pretty good death metal band with the ex vocalist from Cannibal Corpse.

Well I got their two cover albums through the post yesterday - Graveyard Classics 1 & 2. Have to say quite interesting hearing AC/DC's Back in Black album in a different style, also some other classics like 'Purple Haze' and 'Smoke on the Water' haha.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Quite partial to a bit of death, but some thing's should be left well alone :doublesho

That's god awful :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I think it's brilliant in a really odd way haha. 

I mean you can't make bands like AC/DC sound better but it's interesting to hear a different take on it. I really like the extra heaviness to the track but I can't think his vocals really 'work' with that track! lol


----------

